# Off-Topic Discussion > General Discussion >  an apology!

## adbjcs

i just want to say im sorry for all the demi posts. from now on ill try to posts on good topics about ee. im sorry to anyone who i offended or upset!

----------


## *JSW*

Thank you! please don't post pervy things like you were. You'll give this place an awful reputation!

Also you posted this in the wrong place! It belongs in the 'General Discussion' forum! Check where your posting things in future  :Smile:

----------


## adbjcs

sorry i didnt know.

----------

